
'Greta Shaming' Photos of Climate Activist Used to Deter from Using Plastics - chewz
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-photos-of-greta-thunberg-being-used-to-stop-israelis-using-disposables-at-work-1.8090477
======
AlEinstein
I hope the people using photos of Greta to shame people into not using plastic
utensils have provided an alternative.

~~~
chewz
Like keeping a mug or fork and knife and rinsing after use?

